# My setup/goats



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Black and tan sundgau! :drool: Complete with a star! :drool: :drool:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I like the layout of your barn!! Cute goats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks guys!! i will get more pictures tonight.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

So.. we clean them out today.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Marvin

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

LOL

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks happy.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! That is an awesome set-up. I like how you used the pallets. Ok, now that yours is clean...come do mine/???? Please??? LOL Everybody looks happy and healthy!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

These are great thx for sharing.


----------

